# Woo Hoo 49ers!



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2014)

Won it with a field goal with 2 seconds left on the clock!

Great game played by both teams - lead changed 4 times!


----------



## deannak (Jan 6, 2014)

It was an incredible game!  I was holding my breath until the last second of the game.  Yay Niners, and on to the next round!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 6, 2014)

It was a good game, one that the 49ers deserved to win.

Here's what I had to say about it on my FB page: _*"Well the Packers lost today's game to the SF 49ers, who played well. This NFL season was painful to watch, with all of the injuries and close losses. Musical quarterbacks was NOT FUN, reminding us all of just how great Brett Favre really was. Aaron Rodgers was sounding a lot like a guy who is counting the months (maybe years) until his own retirement. A busted collarbone mid season was a reality check for him, especially now that he's feeling his age."*_


----------



## LisaH (Jan 6, 2014)

Hope 49ners beat the Panthers, and Saints beat the Seahawks. That way, we will be able to see another game played at the Candlestick Park for the last time...


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 6, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Hope 49ners beat the Panthers, and Saints beat the Seahawks. That way, we will be able to see another game played at the Candlestick Park for the last time...



Boo to that! Go Seahawks!!!

I was rooting for the Packers today because the 49ers are an excellent team that could knock off my Seahawks.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 6, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> I was rooting for the Packers today because the 49ers are an excellent team that could knock off my Seahawks.



Unless, of course, the Saints take care of that.  I would not be surprised if they did.  The Saints are still reeling from that shellacking they took at CLF a couple months ago.

Don't get me wrong.  Seattle is the closest city to me with an NFL team and I am thus rooting for the Seahawks.  But we've all seen over the years what can happen in a one-game, winner-take-all.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 6, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> Unless, of course, the Saints take care of that.  I would not be surprised if they did.  The Saints are still reeling from that shellacking they took at CLF a couple months ago.
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  Seattle is the closest city to me with an NFL team and I am thus rooting for the Seahawks.  But we've all seen over the years what can happen in a one-game, winner-take-all.



Yes, they can lose to the Saints, but I really like the match-up of the Seahawks defense vs. the Saints offense.  My main concern is Jimmy Graham b/c the player who shut him down in the last meeting (K.J. Wright) is out with a broken foot.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 6, 2014)

As we saw Sat and Sun, injuries during the game could very well determine the outcome.  To me, match ups and past performance aren't as important as staying healthy during a game.

Keeping the D backs healthy to combat the excellent QBs is very important.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 6, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> As we saw Sat and Sun, injuries during the game could very well determine the outcome.  To me, match ups and past performance aren't as important as staying healthy during a game.
> 
> Keeping the D backs healthy to combat the excellent QBs is very important.



Fortunately, the Seahawks are ridiculously deep at that position.  That's evidenced by Perrish Cox who started yesterday for the 49ers.  He was the 3rd string CB for the Seahawks until he was cut last week when Walter Thurmund returned from his 4 game marijuana suspension.

The Seahawks go 3 deep at that position and all of them are NFL staring quality talents.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 6, 2014)

All I can say is I would like to see the Seahawks whoop 49ers this year....whoop whoop whoop..

SEA HAWKS  SEA HAWKS SEA HAWKS 

Bill


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 6, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Hope 49ners beat the Panthers, and Saints beat the Seahawks. That way, we will be able to see another game played at the Candlestick Park for the last time...






Niners had a good game, but shows signs of running outta gas...

Hawks all the way....!!!


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 6, 2014)

benyu2010 said:


> Niners had a good game, but shows signs of running outta gas...
> 
> Hawks all the way....!!!



I thought the cold was getting to them at the end.  You can only tell yourself so often that it's not cold and then your brain freezes.:rofl:  

And for accuracy the winning field goal was scored with no time on the clock.  The time of a score is recorded as the time left on the clock after the play, not at the start of the play.  (I know, picky, picky.)


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 6, 2014)

*Inches and injuries*

Just observing, not complaining...

If Kaepernick's pass to Bolton at the beginning of the last drive were one or two inches lower, Micah Hyde snags it and in all probability the Packers win. (As is, Hyde thinks he should have gotten it.  Looking at the still photo, I don't see that as happening - just a bit too high on his finger tips.)

The Packer roster - 15 players on injured reserve (and Clay Mathews really should have been on it). Three more starters left the game with injuries.  Nineteen players off of a forty-eight man roster not available for the game (or much of it), it is amazing that the Packers did as well as they did.

Then again, who knows, twenty degrees warmer and the Forty Niners might have won by 20. Football is a game of weird bounces.


----------



## deannak (Jan 7, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Hope 49ners beat the Panthers, and Saints beat the Seahawks. That way, we will be able to see another game played at the Candlestick Park for the last time...



That's the scenario I'm hoping for, too.  I've seen many games at Candlestick, and would love it if they could play just one more playoff game there!


----------



## Kal (Jan 7, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Yes, they can lose to the Saints, but I really like the match-up of the Seahawks defense vs. the Saints offense. My main concern is Jimmy Graham b/c the player who shut him down in the last meeting (K.J. Wright) is out with a broken foot.


 
 The guy who replaced Wright is even faster.  

 The Seahawk reserves could start for any other team.  Matter of fact, the 49ers had to start a guy they just picked off the Seahawk Practice Squad.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 7, 2014)

*New Stadium*

While we are on the topic of the 49ers and Candlestick Park, what is the general consensus among 49ers' fans living in SF county about the new stadium being built in San Jose?


----------



## deannak (Jan 8, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> While we are on the topic of the 49ers and Candlestick Park, what is the general consensus among 49ers' fans living in SF county about the new stadium being built in San Jose?



I don't live in SF anymore, but I had season tickets to the 49ers for years when I did.  If I was still there, I would be quite unhappy about the team moving to the south bay.  Unhappy enough to give up my season tickets?  Not sure about that, but perhaps.  I don't live there now, but it's still sad to see them go!


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 8, 2014)

Im not worried at all about KJ being out and Graham getting covered. Seattle has some of the fastest LB's in the league and Malcom Smith is no slouch. He played for PC @ USC and knows what Pete wants.

The reason why Seattle (and teams like 49ers/Panthers) present problems for the Saints is that very reason. They all have LB's that can cover TE's (Graham) and don't have to use a CB or SS to cover him.

The other thing about Seattles D is that they don't run gimmicks or try and disguise anything. They run a Triangle Cover 3 and force you to beat them. They have the best Free Safety in the NFL that allows the CBs to gamble a little and their front 7 are ridiculously fast. Its not an accident that they were the #1 Defense in the NFL and were #1 in almost all Defensive stats sans 1.

I want SF and SEA both to win this weekend and then have the battle royal take place next weekend @ CenturyLink for the NFC. That game would probably grab close to the ratings the Super Bowl will. 

Can't wait for Saturday. Ill be at the game and hoping for a repeat of Dec 2nd. 

EDIT: And let's not forget, Seattle is likely to have one of the most explosive players in the NFL back on the field for Saturday, with Percy Harvin!


----------



## Dojan123 (Jan 8, 2014)

I will be at the Panther / 49er game. While I am a huge Panther fan, I am not optimistic and nervous we will not be able to score enough to keep Crabtree and Davis in check. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ampaholic (Jan 8, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Hope 49ners beat the Panthers, and Saints beat the Seahawks. That way, we will be able to see another game played at the Candlestick Park for the last time...



boo hiss - bite your tongue.

All the games need to be played in Seattle so the Hawks have at least a slight chance.  :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## am1 (Jan 8, 2014)

The team made a great call getting out of San Francisco.  Employment costs would have increased a lot if they stayed.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 8, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> While we are on the topic of the 49ers and Candlestick Park, what is the general consensus among 49ers' fans living in SF county about the new stadium being built in San Jose?



No clue as I live in South Bay, 12 miles from 49ers new Santa Clara stadium.  I am a little sad though that they will move away from the Candlestick. So much history...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 8, 2014)

Dojan123 said:


> I will be at the Panther / 49er game. While I am a huge Panther fan, I am not optimistic and nervous we will not be able to score enough to keep Crabtree and Davis in check.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Since the G-Men never showed up this year , I'll pulling for Seattle but SF is very dangerous and could easily win it all. I don't think anyone in the AFC beats either of those teams.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 9, 2014)

LisaH said:


> I am a little sad though that they will move away from the Candlestick. So much history...



Well, like I said in a previous post, the NFL (and other professional leagues) are businesses - not shrines, historic landmarks, institutions, public services, government services, etc.  The dollar, not tradition or history, is the bottom line.


----------



## hypnotiq (Jan 9, 2014)

Candlestick may be historic but the stadium is a complete POS and has been for a long time.

They talked to Joe Montana earlier this year about his thoughts about Candlestick. He said that he hated playing home games the most during his career as a 49er because the field was awful to play on. Footing was terrible, etc.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 10, 2014)

What's the most famous play at Candlestick???

Dwight Clark's catch???

Where did Dwight Clark play in college?


----------



## ampaholic (Jan 10, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> What's the most famous play at Candlestick???
> 
> Dwight Clark's catch???
> 
> Where did Dwight Clark play in college?



Yea, but he wasn't picked until round 10 of the Draft.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 11, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Hope 49ners beat the Panthers, and Saints beat the Seahawks. That way, we will be able to see another game played at the Candlestick Park for the last time...



Fire up the wrecking ball and start swinging it at Candlestick!


----------



## LisaH (Jan 11, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Fire up the wrecking ball and start swinging it at Candlestick!



LOL! At this point I just hope Niners win tomorrow and we will have a great game in Seatle next week


----------



## easyrider (Jan 12, 2014)

LisaH said:


> LOL! At this point I just hope Niners win tomorrow and we will have a great game in Seatle next week



I would enjoy seeing the Seahawks whoop the 49rs in Seattle.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 12, 2014)

easyrider said:


> I would enjoy seeing the Seahawks whoop the 49rs in Seattle.



Bring it on!!!


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 12, 2014)

Seahawks vs 49ers should be a good one!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 12, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Bring it on!!!



Oh yeah... its on like donkey kong !! 

SEAHAWKS


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 12, 2014)

The winner of this game should be the favorite in the SB! 

Go Hawks!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 12, 2014)

*Who's got it better than us?*






Unlike the Seacawks - NINERS don't need a stadium advantage to win...


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 12, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> *Who's got it better than us?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seahawks were 6-2 on the road this year - same as the 4Whiners!

No matter though, the Hawks WILL have the stadium advantage next week!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 12, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Seahawks were 6-2 on the road this year - same as the 4Whiners!
> 
> No matter though, the Hawks WILL have the stadium advantage next week!



I watched all the games  (thanks to NFL ticket) - 3 of those away wins were gifts by the opponents.  While Niners had to go without Crabtree for most of the season.

btw - I think the Niners will have trouble in Seattle (like most teams) because of the 12th man - but on a neutral field - no way.  This is why the Cawks won't win the SB if they can get there.  Not a complete enough team (yet).  Mark it...   and would I be willing to put money on it.  I accept PayPal... Is betting allowed on TUG?

Where are your colors? Or just on bandwagon?  I am from SF.  I was at The Stick for The Catch (season ticket holder from 1978-2008) by the best player ever to come out of Clemson - who also once dated Miss Universe (Shawn Weatherly) also from Clemson iirc.  But IMO Ashley was cuter...


----------



## ricoba (Jan 12, 2014)

Since I grew up in Seattle, my sentiments go back to my hometown team, but as a Californian now, I will be able to cheer either team on after the 19th...

But .....for now....*GO HAWKS*!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 12, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> I watched all the games  (thanks to NFL ticket) - 3 of those away wins were gifts by the opponents.  While Niners had to go without Crabtree for most of the season.



LOL, typical 4Whiners fan!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 12, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> btw - I think the Niners will have trouble in Seattle (like most teams) because of the 12th man - but on a neutral field - no way.  This is why the Cawks won't win the SB if they can get there.  Not a complete enough team (yet).



Hmm, the last game the played at the stick was an impressive 2 point last second FG win for you guys.  However, on a neutral field it would be a whooping!?  Nice logic.

Not a complete team? OK. Number 1 defense in the NFL. Great special teams that set the NFL record in punt return yardage allowed. Solid, although not spectacular, offense.  I could point out how the offense was missing 3 of their starting OL most of the year and they were without Harvin and their #1 WR tore his ACL, but then I would start to sound like a 4Whiner fan.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 12, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> Where are your colors? Or just on bandwagon?  I am from SF.  I was at The Stick for The Catch (season ticket holder from 1978-2008) by the best player ever to come out of Clemson - who also once dated Miss Universe (Shawn Weatherly) also from Clemson iirc.  But IMO Ashley was cuter...



Born and raised in NY and also love the NY Football Giants!

However, I lived in Seattle for 7 years when I was in the military and I was a Hawks season ticket holder for 4 years.  I'm not as old as you and was only a small child when "The Catch" hapenned.  However, I was at the infamous TO sharpie MNF game and that actually occurred only about 20 feet from where I was.

As an aside, one of my best friends from medical school is a huge 9ers fan.  His super rich uncle was a major sponsor for the team when he was growing up.  As a kid in the 80's he would occasionally travel with the team on their private jet thanks to his uncle.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 12, 2014)

After the SEAHAWKS pound the 9ers I hope they have the opportunity to whoop the Broncos at the Super Bowl. 

SEAHAWKS


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 12, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> The winner of this game should be the favorite in the SB!



I'm thinking the exact opposite.  The AFC rep should be the favourite.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 12, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> I'm thinking the exact opposite.  The AFC rep should be the favourite.



Based on what?  The NFC has a better record against the AFC.  You also have 2 defensive juggernauts from the NFC and the SB is going to be in cold and windy NY which should strongly favor the defensive team.

If the Seahawks win, I would prefer to see the Broncos b/c Brady is a much better bad weather QB than Peyton.  If the Seahawks lose, though, I'll probably root for the Broncos and Peyton to win it all.


----------



## vikingsholm (Jan 12, 2014)

Kaepernick has about as much raw talent as I've seen, but he's still inconsistent and makes the mistakes of a younger QB.  He came within a few yards of beating Baltimore in the superbowl last year, in his first season.

If his passing is on next weekend, Seattle is toast.  If not, the other way around. That's my prediction, worth about as much as the little screen space it's written on here.

But if he gains consistency and an even cooler head as he matures in the league, watch out.  Explosive.


----------



## deannak (Jan 13, 2014)

So Seattle won't sell tickets to the playoff game to people from California?  

"Fearing 49ers Fans, Seahawks Ban NFC Championship Ticket Sales To Californians"
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...nfc-championsip-ticket-sales-to-californians/


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 13, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> The winner of this game should be the favorite in the SB!
> 
> Go Hawks!





LannyPC said:


> I'm thinking the exact opposite.  The AFC rep should be the favourite.





Clemson Fan said:


> Based on what?  The NFC has a better record against the AFC.  You also have 2 defensive juggernauts from the NFC and the SB is going to be in cold and windy NY which should strongly favor the defensive team.
> 
> If the Seahawks win, I would prefer to see the Broncos b/c Brady is a much better bad weather QB than Peyton.  If the Seahawks lose, though, I'll probably root for the Broncos and Peyton to win it all.



Here's how it looks at this time.

the Seahawks are the current favorite to win the SB paying 1.9:1, the Broncos are next paying 2.0:1

Then the Niners paying 2.6:1, then the Pats paying 4.8:1

Now keep in mind the betting odds aren't set on who will win what by how much.  They are set to try to get the same dollars bet on all sides of bets so those taking the bets don't lose, but make money on the skim.

So right now if the Seahawks win they are favored over the AFC winner.  If the Niners win they are the underdog to the Broncos but favored over he Pats.

My observations of the last four games which I went 3 for 4 so my 4 team parlay ticket was a loser.  The Seahawks did not look like world beaters to me and I don't see them beating up on the Niners.  If the Broncos don't keep their foot on the gas the entire game they will be watching the super bowl.  

The Niners and the Pats looked like the two best teams over the weekend and I think it's going to take a super effort to beat either one of them.


----------



## theo (Jan 13, 2014)

*Random thoughts...*



csxjohn said:


> <snip> The Niners and the Pats looked like the two best teams over the weekend and I think it's going to take a super effort to beat either one of them.



I am admittedly a biased Pats fan, but I agree. 

I'm certainly not prepared (or qualified) to presume for one moment to pick a Super Bowl winner, but I (...still) somehow just can't quite wrap my head around it possibly being Seattle. Intuitively, I also somehow don't feel that SanFran, even on their best day, could even hope to beat New England in a clutch game, should that possibility even develop. I still think that Peyton Manning will be *watching* the Super Bowl in street clothes, but time will tell...

Personally, I would like to have seen New Orleans and New England in the SB, but that ship has of course already sailed. Truthfully, I'm both surprised and delighted that a Pats team as decimated by injuries to key players as this years' team is, has gotten this far...


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 13, 2014)

theo said:


> I am admittedly a biased Pats fan, but I agree.
> 
> I'm certainly not prepared (or qualified) to presume for one moment to pick a Super Bowl winner, but I (...still) somehow just can't quite wrap my head around it possibly being Seattle. Intuitively, I also somehow don't feel that SanFran, even on their best day, could even hope to beat New England in a clutch game, should that possibility even develop. I still think that Peyton Manning will be *watching* the Super Bowl in street clothes, but time will tell...
> 
> Personally, I would like to have seen New Orleans and New England in the SB, but that ship has of course already sailed. Truthfully, I'm both surprised and delighted that a Pats team as decimated by injuries to key players as this years' team is, has gotten this far...



I have always said, and I'm talking over 50 years, that a good running back will make a mediocre QB look good.  I'm not saying Brady is mediocre but he doesn't have the team around him he used to and his running backs are saving the day for him.

I have no interest in any of the remaining teams except a dislike for Bellicheck over his stubbornness in his first coaching job here.  He learned from his mistakes, got hooked up with Brady and is now considered one of the best coaches of all times.  

I think Brady and Manning are the two best in the league right now and will enjoy this weeks game more than who ever plays in the SB.


----------



## theo (Jan 13, 2014)

*Yessa!*



csxjohn said:


> <snip> I think Brady and Manning are the two best in the league right now and will enjoy this weeks game more than who ever plays in the SB.



Ditto here.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 13, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> My observations of the last four games which I went 3 for 4 so my 4 team parlay ticket was a loser.  The Seahawks did not look like world beaters to me and I don't see them beating up on the Niners.  If the Broncos don't keep their foot on the gas the entire game they will be watching the super bowl.
> 
> The Niners and the Pats looked like the two best teams over the weekend and I think it's going to take a super effort to beat either one of them.



I agree.  The Niners are peaking now and it will be a very tough game.  The Seahawks defense is playing lights out, but the offense has really been sub par as of late.  I don't know if they're just being ultra conservative because the defense has been playing so spectacularly or if they're just playing poorly, but I would like to see their offense pick it up.  Whatever the over/under is on that game, I would take the under.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 13, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> ....  Whatever the over/under is on that game, I would take the under.



The over/under for this game is 40 pts paying  .91:1 which ever way you go.

The other game is 55.5 pts with the same pay offs.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 13, 2014)

The Broncos are a 6 point favorite.  Tom Brady has been more then a 5 point playoff underdog 3 times in his career.  He's 3-0 in those games...


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 13, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> The Broncos are a 6 point favorite.  Tom Brady has been more then a 5 point playoff underdog 3 times in his career.  He's 3-0 in those games...



My betting site has the Broncos favored by 5 and the Seahawks by 3.5

It looks like a good week to take the underdog and the points, $2 will win $4.86.  

I'm not suggesting anyone make any bets, not we did when we bought our timeshares.:hysterical:

It looked to me like the Broncos were holding back, maybe not wanting to show the Pats too much but they almost let that game slip away.


----------



## theo (Jan 13, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> <snip> Tom Brady has been more than a 5 point playoff underdog 3 times in his career.  He's 3-0 in those games...



...and 18-7 overall in post season play; a .720 winning playoff percentage. Not too shabby.

Peyton??? Well, let's just say I *like* the Pats' odds against the Broncos, the oddsmakers aside. But for one particular regular season game's flubbed finish and loss (via a dropped, final play, winning TD perfect pass), this AFC championship game would be in New England, since the two teams would then have had identical records, with the Pats having beaten Denver already this year during regular season play. But that's of course just 20/20 hindsight and water under the bridge now. "Coulda, woulda, shoulda" doesn't cut it... 

Regardless of the outcome, the Sunday AFC championship game will likely be a great game to watch. I must admit that I still just can't get used to seeing Wes Welker in that orange and black uniform and horse head helmet, catching Peyton Manning passes. That strange development will always be a real "head shaker" and just a complete non sequitur for all Pats fans, most of whom likely believed that Brady and Welker would be "joined at the hip" for the rest of their respective careers...


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 13, 2014)

theo said:


> But for one particular regular season game's flubbed finish and loss (via a dropped, final play, winning TD perfect pass), this AFC championship game would be in New England, since the two teams would then have had identical records, with the Pats having beaten Denver already this year during regular season play. But that's of course just 20/20 hindsight and water under the bridge now. "Coulda, woulda, shoulda" doesn't cut it...



But for one freak bounce of a punt that gave the Patriots field position for a winning fieldgoal, the Broncos-Patroits game was headed for a Bronco win or a tie, which would have left the Patriots even further back in the standings than they finished. But as you said,  "Coulda, woulda, shoulda" doesn't cut it...

Two of the best quarterbacks ever are playing in Denver next Sunday.  I'm sure there will be many predictions of a high scoring shootout which means it will probably be a low scoring defensive battle.  Either way it should be a good game and the winner will be the favorite to win the Superbowl.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 13, 2014)

*USA TODAY compares Kapernick and Wilson instagrams*

http://thebiglead.com/2014/01/13/co...heir-instagram-accounts/#sthash.lhHCnxi6.gbpl

SEAHAWKS


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 18, 2014)

Enjoy - good luck.
Go Niners!

Thought I'd share...
http://youtu.be/hV4kDUmGtcE


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 20, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Based on what?  The NFC has a better record against the AFC.



Well it looks like the AFC rep is indeed the current favourite:

http://nfl.si.com/2014/01/20/super-bowl-xlviii-odds-denver-broncos-seattle-seahawks/


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 20, 2014)

LannyPC said:


> Well it looks like the AFC rep is indeed the current favourite:
> 
> http://nfl.si.com/2014/01/20/super-bowl-xlviii-odds-denver-broncos-seattle-seahawks/



Yup, because so much money is pouring in for the Broncos.  Vegas actually made the Seahawks the initial favorite, but so much money came pouring in for Denver that the line flipped. 

That's good for the Seahawks IMO.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 20, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> My betting site has the Broncos favored by 5 and the Seahawks by 3.5
> 
> It looks like a good week to take the underdog and the points, $2 will win $4.86.



I hope nobody was relying on TUG to make their bets!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 20, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Yup, because so much money is pouring in for the Broncos.  Vegas actually made the Seahawks the initial favorite, but so much money came pouring in for Denver that the line flipped.
> 
> That's good for the Seahawks IMO.



It's a close one.  I don't think being a one or two point underdog is going to motivate either team very much.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 21, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> I hope nobody was relying on TUG to make their bets!



:hysterical:

I ended up taking a two team parlay for $2 that would have paid just over $5.  I took Denver and SF with no points either way.

If you've been following the multiple posts about this years play offs you will have seen that those of us who make our picks public aren't doing so well, right from the first prediction that Manning will be watching the SB from home.

It's been a lot of fun talking about it though.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 21, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> I don't think being a one or two point underdog is going to motivate either team very much.



Well if the players on a team have to rely on a betting line to get motivated, they should be in another line of work. Maybe some players do let betting lines influence them but you would think that  the privilege and excitement of hoisting the trophy would be all the motivation they need.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 9, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> I watched all the games  (thanks to NFL ticket) - 3 of those away wins were gifts by the opponents.  While Niners had to go without Crabtree for most of the season.
> 
> btw - I think the Niners will have trouble in Seattle (like most teams) because of the 12th man - but on a neutral field - no way.  This is why the Cawks won't win the SB if they can get there.  Not a complete enough team (yet).  Mark it...   and would I be willing to put money on it.  I accept PayPal... Is betting allowed on TUG?



Yup, you nailed it!  Not a complete team!  Russell Wilson and those receivers and special teams are just plain awful! 

I hope for your sake you didn't put your money where your mouth was!


----------

